# Adopting mystery pup...any guesses?



## Carmvid (Jul 24, 2013)

A co-worker of my husband's runs a bit of a doggy orphanage and needed a home for this sweet baby girl. We're not sure what she is...some kind of Pointer? Perhaps a Dalmatian mix? 

What do you think? (She is currently pretty underweight. 12lbs in the pic)


----------



## Carmvid (Jul 24, 2013)

A couple more pics


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

By her size as she does not look like she will be really big, maybe she has some Jack Russel Terrier in her and both parents could have been mixes. Should be a good looking girl once she has some weight on her. Do you know about what age she is?


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Looks houndy (which could also account for the brindle) and pointer-y to me.

Oh lord her ears are adorable.


----------



## Carmvid (Jul 24, 2013)

Kyllobernese said:


> By her size as she does not look like she will be really big, maybe she has some Jack Russel Terrier in her and both parents could have been mixes. Should be a good looking girl once she has some weight on her. Do you know about what age she is?


The vet guessed (looking at her teeth) that she's about 5 months. 

I hope we can get some weight on her soon! She really doesn't seem to like any dog food at all. They said it's common with strays. Poor thing was surviving on garbage until Tuesday.  I put a little coconut oil on it and she seemed to be more interested, but still only ate a couple bites.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

I don't have any real guesses, but she's an absolute doll.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Adorable! I love the brindle patch on her eye! I would guess something houndy mix. What's her name?


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I see Dalmatian in there, personally. And not because of the spots... just something in her face. I'd agree with some type of hound. She is adorable, her eyes look SO sweet.


----------



## Carmvid (Jul 24, 2013)

We named her Maggie. 

She's a little sweetheart.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Maggie is really pretty! I tend to see some Terrier in her face.


----------



## Dragonomine (Jun 4, 2013)

I absolutely see Dalmation. She's beautiful!


----------

